# It's Christmas in Hebden Bridge and Mytholmroyd this weekend



## Shirl (Jun 21, 2016)

Can't say I'm looking forward to it as I think it's a bit daft but it could be good for my little business. Lots of shops are having christmas window displays and there'll be a tree in the square and some artificial snow machines around the place.
Merry christmas folks


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 21, 2016)

wut?  ?


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 21, 2016)

Bah humbug to capitalist Summerval.


----------



## Glitter (Jun 21, 2016)

Is this because of the floods?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 21, 2016)

Glitter said:


> Is this because of the floods?



Seems so - HebWeb News 2016 - After the Floods: Alternative Christmas Day


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 21, 2016)

Sounds great


----------

